# Oakland Raiders *Black and Silver*



## TheRaiderNation (Mar 21, 2012)

Where are all the Raider's fan's at!? Stoked for next season, with all this restructuring it should be interesting to see how it all pan's out. Palmer's been practicing a lot with the wideouts to ensure he's on point this season. 


Fuck the Broncos. Fuck the Cheifs. And most of all, FUCK THE CHARGERS!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for Bush!


----------



## babysas (Mar 22, 2012)

i hate the raiders..I'm an a's fan and they screw up our field....get your own shit raiders.....
you're not wanted here go back to LA!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 22, 2012)

*beer in hand* FUCK THE CHARGERS !!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 22, 2012)

babysas said:


> i hate the raiders..I'm an a's fan and they screw up our field....get your own shit raiders.....
> you're not wanted here go back to LA!


Actually they should move...

http://www.losangelesfootballstadium.com/our-team.html


----------



## MrStoney (Mar 22, 2012)

Just win baby!


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 22, 2012)

> * [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al Davis moved the raiders from Oakland to LA, then moved them back. Furthermore, the A's want to move to Santa Clara, so I don't see where you're going with this. Are you even from Oakland?



> *Thanks for Bush! *


Don't know why we got rid of him. McFadden + Bush = best running game in the league, imo. Chicago looks pretty strong this year, hopefully cutler doesn't choke in the playoffs... again.


Back on topic, if McFadden stays healthy this year (come on 2012-2013, I'm feelin' lucky!), and Heyward-Bey decides to do his job, then we still have a pretty fucking good team. Considering how Moore is turning out.


----------



## babysas (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah i'm fromt he east bay....i grew up watching the a's in Oakland(kicking ass!)..now the raiders came....the coliseum isn't great for baseball now
like you can't see the outfield from upper reserve....the bleachers aren't bleachers....garbage and chicken wings of the field...
Oakland did a lot for the raiders to return...and because they spent all that cash..and the raiders can't even sell out the few home games they have....the city refuses to put in anymore money into the a's or the warriors....

i wouldn't fell this way if the raiders were good for oakland...giving back more...selling more...bring in more taxes...

i don't want to drive to the south bay....don't be ridiculous


----------



## JuGG4l0 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah hopefully Darren McFadden will have a full season without getting injured next year, and Carson Palmer will do great now he has the chance to start the season off from week 1. Hopefully we'll make the playoffs next year


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 23, 2012)

Beating Denver twice this year would be sweet. 
It would make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside laughing at Denver fans going crazy thinking they should have kept Tebow. That would be too funny.


----------



## yesca99 (Mar 23, 2012)

babysas said:


> yeah i'm fromt he east bay....i grew up watching the a's in Oakland(kicking ass!)..now the raiders came....the coliseum isn't great for baseball now
> like you can't see the outfield from upper reserve....the bleachers aren't bleachers....garbage and chicken wings of the field...
> Oakland did a lot for the raiders to return...and because they spent all that cash..and the raiders can't even sell out the few home games they have....the city refuses to put in anymore money into the a's or the warriors....
> 
> ...


Ehh didnt the Raiders sell out every game last year? Besides the A's got cheap ever since Schott sold the team. The A's dont even sell out the Yankees or Red Sox games anymore. I agree they should stay in Oakland, but not with this weak ownership group. Warriors have plenty of money, they are owned by billionaires. Just have had horrible management.


----------



## TheRaiderNation (Mar 24, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Al Davis moved the raiders from Oakland to LA, then moved them back. Furthermore, the A's want to move to Santa Clara, so I don't see where you're going with this. Are you even from Oakland?
> 
> 
> Don't know why we got rid of him. McFadden + Bush = best running game in the league, imo. Chicago looks pretty strong this year, hopefully cutler doesn't choke in the playoffs... again.
> ...


I'm stoked for this next season. I'm very disappointed that we let Bush go. Dude's a beast, brought us a long way last season after McFadden got injured. 



babysas said:


> yeah i'm fromt he east bay....i grew up watching the a's in Oakland(kicking ass!)..now the raiders came....the coliseum isn't great for baseball now
> like you can't see the outfield from upper reserve....the bleachers aren't bleachers....garbage and chicken wings of the field...
> Oakland did a lot for the raiders to return...and because they spent all that cash..and the raiders can't even sell out the few home games they have....the city refuses to put in anymore money into the a's or the warriors....
> 
> ...


The Raiders give a lot to the city of Oakland. The Raiders ARE Oakland, and Oakland IS the Raiders.

Raider's Offer Assistance on Thanksgiving
http://prod.www.raiders.clubs.nfl.com/news/article-1/Raiders-Offer-Assistance-for-Thanksgiving/6e562915-dfd8-427f-af1b-f07b48071cad

Oakland Raiders Show Commitment to Youth
http://www.raiders.com/news/article-1/Raiders-Show-Commitment-to-Youth/f69fb1c8-0f5f-4171-af5e-c1236e4d8418

Raiderettes are celebrity guests at charity basketball game
http://www.raiders.com/raiderettes/article-1/Raiderettes-Attend-Charity-Basketball-Game/754620b8-1621-4c80-afdb-17546ad0a0cf

Oakland Raiders Working With Students and Charities
http://www.sbreport.net/raider_news/008/4035.html

Or how's this recent one from March 2, 2012?

"The Oakland Raiders organization, despite their sometimes reputation as thugs and heartless bruisers, has always been a big family. The family is made up of the players, staff and the fans. In an example of this, the team has a fundraising program that enables non-profit organizations to sell Raiders tickets at a special price and receive $20 per ticket for their cause. I think its a great idea and shows the team's commitment to their community. It creates a win-win-win situation for everyone involved, the team sells tickets, the charity gets money and fans get a discounted ticket."
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ycn-11045278



dirtyho1968 said:


> Beating Denver twice this year would be sweet.
> It would make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside laughing at Denver fans going crazy thinking they should have kept Tebow. That would be too funny.


That would be nice, I'd like to have an undefeated Superbowl Champion team this season *crosses fingers* haha


----------



## ...... (Mar 28, 2012)

are you guys really sold on palmer?Like do you think he could win the superbowl cause I just dont see it happening with him.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 28, 2012)

...... said:


> are you guys really sold on palmer?Like do you think he could win the superbowl cause I just dont see it happening with him.


He won't b/c he's an older version of the QB across the bay, both Palmer/Smith are limited by their abilities to only throw certain routes.


----------



## ant1408 (Mar 28, 2012)

im a raider fan till i die but i dnt care for palmer i liked campbell ohh well still got mcfadden hopefully he stays healthy


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 28, 2012)

We have Al Davis' dream team. And it worked for him 3/5 times in the super bowl. The QB that can throw the bomb (Palmer), the wide receiver that will catch it (Moore), and a fucking amazing RB for all the times the bomb just doesn't work (McFadden).

Palmer is a lot better than Smith, I didn't even think that was debatable. When Palmer was on the Bengals he was pretty damn good, especially in 2005, 32 td for 12 int. He's only 32 (maybe 33, not too sure about that), so he still has some years on him to throw the ball really well. I don't think we'll win the super bowl, but the wildcard is lookin pretty good for us, on the assumption that Denver will get the playoff ticket if Manning is doing really well.

Edit: I will agree that he is limited, but not nearly as limited as Smith, and I hope that he will push his limits this year.


----------



## The God of Fire and Hell (Sep 5, 2012)

...... said:


> are you guys really sold on palmer?Like do you think he could win the superbowl cause I just dont see it happening with him.


I am not sold on Palmer now, nor was I when the trade was rushed.... I mean, made. Palmer is an alright QB, but definitely not worth a quarter of what we gave up for him. However, watching Pryor against the Lions on our 3rd preseason game, I have to say I was impressed. I'll be with the team regardless of what happens. It's in my blood. I bleed Silver and Black and I smoke green. I know I must sound like a broken record, but if we can stop making all of these rookie mistakes that award us penalties, thus losing MASS amounts of yards, I think we could be a playoff team at the least. We've got a lot of young talent on the team that are sure to light the stat boards up this year. I do, however, really regret losing Cambell and Bush..... I believe that to be a big mistake.



To all my Silver and Black fans. My Raiders and my Raiderettes, I'd like to say hello and wish you all a great day. Don't forget to watch your weekly dose of Raiders Football starting next Monday (9/10/2012) against the Chargers IN Oakland. The black hole is gonna be rowdy! 

Here's the link to their 2012 schedule. Hope to meet more fans on here.

Raider Nation!


----------



## ink the world (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm no Raider fan, BUT I absolutely hate Manning (I'm a Pats fan) and don't like Rivers much; so.....

Go Raiders!


----------



## The God of Fire and Hell (Sep 5, 2012)

ink the world said:


> I'm no Raider fan, BUT I absolutely hate Manning (I'm a Pats fan) and don't like Rivers much; so.....
> 
> Go Raiders!



Manning used to be a good QB, but I think his neck surgery and age may be the recipe for a career-ender this season. (Of course, it's just a game and I don't wish for him to get hurt besides a few good sacks from the boys and silver and black.

Rivers..... please. More like Tinkle or Stream 

I get into the games a lot. I yell at the TV and the Refs and players like they can hear me..... Kind of embarassing I guess, but who cares. I love my football season!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 7, 2012)

The God of Fire and Hell said:


> I am not sold on Palmer now, nor was I when the trade was rushed.... I mean, made. Palmer is an alright QB, but definitely not worth a quarter of what we gave up for him. However, watching Pryor against the Lions on our 3rd preseason game, I have to say I was impressed. I'll be with the team regardless of what happens. It's in my blood. I bleed Silver and Black and I smoke green. I know I must sound like a broken record, but if we can stop making all of these rookie mistakes that award us penalties, thus losing MASS amounts of yards, I think we could be a playoff team at the least. We've got a lot of young talent on the team that are sure to light the stat boards up this year. I do, however, really regret losing Cambell and Bush..... I believe that to be a big mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pryor has skills and hopefully will be a weapon down the road. Bush was a work horse and I'm not too happy he's gone either.
I never liked the Campbell trade. I think Palmer is a much better QB than Campbell. With that said, I do agree that too much was given for him.
What worries me is the receiving corp. With Streater ( undrafted rookie) being the best looking receiver in preseason, I'm concerned. Ford had the drops and Moore is back but was out most of camp with a nagging injury. It's nice to have a healthy McFadden and that is the key to the Raiders doing anything this season. Taiwan Jones has tremendous speed but McFadden is the man. It's nice having Seymour and Kelly back up front causing havoc. Hoping it will be a great season for the Silver and Black! 
Death to the Chargers Monday night!


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 10, 2012)

OK, let's go, Chargers/Raiders, perfect first Monday Night Football game for the fans.

The Chargers usually play well in Oakland, I hope they do tonight.

But watch out, the replacement Refs hate the Raiders, too!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

How about a friendly wager Pot Roast?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

You fly the Raiders logo on your avatar for a week if the Chargers lose and if the Raiders lose I'll fly the Chargers logo as my avatar for a week.

You game?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pshhh.
No guts, no glory.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 10, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> *beer in hand* FUCK THE CHARGERS !!!!


...........


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Naw, I don't want a wager like that, the Chargers logo is beautiful, and the Raiders is juvenile, so why would I make that bet?


How about this?

If the Chargers win, I won't ban all of the raider fans.

OK? 


sorry, I'm a spiteful Chargers fan!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful, lol.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Naw, I don't want a wager like that, the Chargers logo is beautiful, and the Raiders is juvenile, so why would I make that bet?
> 
> 
> How about this?
> ...


Easy way out...


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, let's see who gets to talk some shit. The Chargers have won 14 of the last 17 games with the Raiders, including 13 in a row!


I actually expect the Raiders to win tonight, since they said they are still bitter about the beating they got in the last game of last year, at home against the Chargers, and the loss made them miss the playoffs.

I guess that still stings a little.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

This shit is embarrassing.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 10, 2012)

Man glad I'm a 49er fan LOL!!
Take out the Center and there goes the game, I ain't a fan but my son is
and I have to work with him tommrow.
Maybe I'll call in sick.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Being a raiders fan is stressful as fuck ...
I don't think my nerves can take too much more of this shit ....
Where the hell did they find this center at ?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've seen a lot of ugly Raiders games but this one takes the cake.
lol, should have taken the bet Potroast. Congrats on the W.


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 10, 2012)

The raiders suck! Look at tonights game....black and silver, more like brown and runny!


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheRaiderNation said:


> FUCK THE CHARGERS!





KushXOJ said:


> *beer in hand* FUCK THE CHARGERS !!!!





The God of Fire and Hell said:


> Rivers..... please. More like Tinkle or Stream





dirtyho1968 said:


> Death to the Chargers Monday night!




Oh, now I see!


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Raider fans are pretty quiet now! Hehe,, they got owned! They suck.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 11, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Oh, now I see!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> Raider fans are pretty quiet now! Hehe,, they got owned! They suck.


i hardly call that getting owned. The D held them to one TD after giving the Chargers the ball on for fucked up punts because the replacement scrub long snapper was skipping rocks out there. 
Like I said earlier in the thread, the Raiders have no go to receivers. They look pretty one dimensional tonight with a lot of dink and dunk passs to McFadden but it was working until Taiwan Jones completely fucked up that reverse and Kelly jumping off sides which kept the Chargers drive alive for their only TD. After all that the Raiders were still in the game for a while. Don't get me wrong, that was some shit football from a team that was supposed to be more disciplined this year after cleaning house but "getting owned"? Keep dreaming.
None the less an win is a win, So congrats on your teams win


----------



## montanachadly (Sep 12, 2012)

We are most def gonna have to find ourselves a backup that can snap the ball on special teams. I knew when Condo went out it wasnt good for special teams coaches dont think of that shit i remember In HS when i center goes down and the shit starts going down hill no one ever gives the no 2 guy the reps be happy that its just a long snapper which is still fucked because sebastian accounts for like half our points. I was cringing that 4th quarter when palmer kept dumping the ball off to Mcfadden every play i was just waiting for him to stub his toe or some shit and be out for the season. It is stressful but if we can get disciplined then things can go up cause even after the fuck ups we were still in the game. Our offensive line looked like shit too there wasnt any pocket to pass from or any time at that. Stupid penalties kill us every year ive been saying this for the last 10 years you know like way back after we made the playoffs last. If Palmer does go down im hoping they go with Pryor. Lienert sucks. All that said I hope we have a season that atleast wild card worthy. Peyton Manning instantly made the gut wrenching broncos better. We have to win the divisional games and a few game outta the division for a chance to win this division.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 12, 2012)

If they wouldn't had lost those 9 points because of the miss handling of the center they would have won...


----------



## Beansly (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 12, 2012)

Says the Chefs fan.


----------



## montanachadly (Sep 13, 2012)

The chiefs havent been relevant since they had marcus allen and joe montana. There even worse off than we are. I really hope that oakland gets it done this weekend they never play good traveling to the east coast and playing early. Especially in Miami this time of year this is when all the snowbirds start tricklin in. Too much shit to do in miami there always getten fucked up when they go down there I had a buddy that worked at the mai kai resturant as a matrye de telling me about it. Same thing when they go to Pittsburg I got a buddy that valet parks at the Marriott across from Heinz field. They must pull there heads out of there asses and do something. Jacoby Ford gonna be out for who knows how long they cant rely squarely on Darren Mcfadden and his injury prone body. The only thing we have going for us is that Miami sucks and dont know what there doing on offense there Defense has the ability to be good at best. Will see i always like when they play the early games cause the rest of the day i dont give a shit about football unless theres a really good game.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like another disappointing year. Will they ever get their shit together?
2 games does not make a season but getting schooled by the Dolphins? Can't blame the special teams this week. The offense and Defense just can't get it done, very disappointing.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't see the whole game cause I had a job interview but what I did see was SAD...
I didn't even wanna watch anymore after Reggie bush ran for that 23 yard TD and broke like 4 tackles smh 

I say put Pryor in ...what do we have to lose ?


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2012)

All I gotta say is....it's hard to be a chiefs fan...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally!!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 23, 2012)

How bout those raiders ?

Hope howard-bey isn't out for the season


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 24, 2012)

I knew they was here to play wtg Raiders!


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 24, 2012)

BRONCOS BITCH enough said


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Gametime !! Let's see if we can get this W


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 21, 2012)

That was a great game. They suck less this week....LOL


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 21, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> BRONCOS BITCH enough said


----------



## biglungs (Oct 25, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> That was a great game. They suck less this week....LOL


are you talking about that piece of crap effort against Jacksonville? we must have watched different games. i saw oakland barely beat a VERY POOR team without its starting quarterback or running back. jags were 1-15 on 3rd down with 209 yards of TOTAL offense. a real team would have smashed them by at least 14.


FIRE GREG KNAPP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 25, 2012)

biglungs said:


> are you talking about that piece of crap effort against Jacksonville? we must have watched different games. i saw oakland barely beat a VERY POOR team without its starting quarterback or running back. jags were 1-15 on 3rd down with 209 yards of TOTAL offense. a real team would have smashed them by at least 14.
> 
> 
> FIRE GREG KNAPP!!!!!!!!!


A win is a win whether you win by 1 or 100 ....

At this point we'll take whatever W's we can get


----------



## dirtnap411 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you Raider fans want him, I have a feeling Norv will be available come January.

Raiders still suck.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

dirtnap411 said:


> If you Raider fans want him, I have a feeling Norv will be available come January.
> 
> Raiders still suck.


Ummm, we already fired his sorry ass before the Chargers picked his ass up.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

dirtnap411 said:


> If you Raider fans want him, I have a feeling Norv will be available come January.
> 
> Raiders still suck.


Are you a Charger Fan?


----------



## biglungs (Oct 28, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Are you a Charger Fan?


lol if he is he should be ashamed after that great game against CLE


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow Beansly, I've seen better pop warner teams. The Chefs are terrible.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's hard being a Raiders fan. It's like riding a rollercoaster that crashes into a brick wall at the end of the ride.
That Martin kid destroyed the Raiders D single handedly.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 4, 2012)

I gota headache!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 4, 2012)

Seriously.


----------

